# Beretta 92M ??



## aatacticalinc (May 17, 2019)

I have a 92M and I am not able to find much info on it at all. We took it in on trade sometime ago, it went into my personal collection. Any info on value, would be appreciated. How many were made?ect.?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I sent you a PM


----------



## aatacticalinc (May 17, 2019)

TY


----------

